# Lake of the Week Oct. 22, Boardman Lake



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

*Boardman Lake, Grand Traverse County*

*Nearest town:* Traverse City
*Latitude / Longitude:* 44 44.77 / 85 36.90
*Accessibility:* Public access on north and south shores
*Accommodations:* None

*Surface water area:* 339 acres
*Maximum depth:* 73 ft.
*Water clarity:* Clear

*Survey start - end dates:* 6/2/86 - 6/6/86
*Survey objective:* Walleye evaluation, routine inventory as outlines
*Gear type(s) utilized:* Fykenet, gillnet
*Fish cover types observed:* Abundant, many submerged logs and
stumps, abundant vegetation, submerged tires, bedsprings, pipes and
other debris
*Fish foods observed:* Crayfish, snails, sculpins, sucker fry, aquatic
insect larvae, stoneflies, damselfly scuds nymphs





*FISHING INFORMATION:* If youre a resident of Traverse City you
wont have far to go to fish this lake. Boardmans 300-odd acres
of moderately clear water are well within the city limits. In fact, the
lake is only a few blocks off U.S. Highway 31/Michigan 72, where
the road skirts the East Arm of Grand Traverse Bay. But Boardmans
proximity to people doesnt mean it gets fished a lot. In fact,
fishing pressure is relatively light. This is either a result of the
familiarity-breeds-contempt syndrome, or its because there are
many other nice fishing lakes in the area.

Primarily its left to be a kids fishing lake. Which is perhaps all
to the good, for that leaves some good fishing for the rest of us 
we who arent area residents and
who havent learned, in consequence, that only kids fish the lake.
Greg Bielski, manager of Tackle Town, 13680 W. Bayshore Drive,
Traverse City, MI 49684, (231) 941-5420, says
you can find good numbers of walleyes in Boardman, and size is a
better-than-decent 5 to 6 pounds on average. Too, there are
smallmouth bass of average size for the region and lots of northern
pike. The pike, in most cases, are no world-beaters, being barely
larger than the handles of most clawhammers. But, says Bielski,
there are some real pigs out there. He notes he caught a 12-
pounder during the winter of 2001-02, and fish of 17 and 18
pounds are taken on occasion, chiefly through the ice. Youll also
find good numbers of nice yellow perch in Boardman. Bielski says
12-inchers are about the rule, and 14- and 15-inch perch are taken
fairly regularly. Make no mistake: this is a good perch lake. 

Youll find the walleyes in shallows early, says Bielski, particularly toward
the lakes southern end, close to the Boardman River inlets. The
eyes can be taken then with a minnow under a slip bobber, or with
a Lindy-rigged minnow, or even a slowly trolled crankbait in natural
colors. Later in the season, the walleye action shifts lakeward.
Beginning in June, says Bielski, youll find the eyes on the flats in
15 feet of water or so *(Spot 1)*. Again, try a Lindy-rigged minnow
or a crankbait. As the water warms and the season advances,
switch to a leech. The blunt points toward the north end of the
lake *(Spots 2)* should be checked out for walleyes, too. Youll
want to jig the drops during the day and fish shallower in the
evening when light conditions moderate and the walleyes head
upward to feed. Tip your jig with a leech for best results.

Smallmouth, too, can be found on the points, with the one closer
to the south end, off the east shore, *(Spot 3)* offering the best possibilities.
Fish with tube jigs or with minnows under a bobber. You can
fish weed edges in summer for perch, but the winter bite is best for
these guys. Fish a small minnow over deep water, with depths of
40 to 50 feet being preferred. The best locations for drilling your
hole in the ice are indicated by *(Spots 4)* on the map.

Pike will be taken on the flats during the summer on spinnerbaits or 
crankbaits. And in winter, youll find them hanging around the
north shore, just west of the access, toward the Boardman River
outlet *(Spot 5)*. Sucker minnows under tipups will work just
fine. There is a waterski course on this lake, but its generally not
a problem, says Bielski. In fact, Boardman is a lake you can plan 
to fish just about any time and not be bothered by traffic. So why not? The kids cant have all the fun.

Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and
fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each
of 7 fishing map guides, and are available for download at www.scmaps.com.


----------

